# Texas hay availability...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Got an e-mail from a reporter from San Antonio, Texas wanting to know how the hay availability is from the different parts of Texas. So, if any of you folks want to way in on for your area, please do. I asked him to drop a line and tell us who he writes for is a great state of Texas. Told him being a Hoosier makes me a rather poor judge on Texas hay. 
Thanks.


----------



## BTaylorzx (Jun 2, 2009)

not to sure what other folks are charging, but here is a run down of our prices

4 x 5.5 round Coastal $55
4 x 5.5 round Bahia $40
Small Square Coastal $7.50


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

Hay supply in North East Texas is gonna be tight since alot of hay has went to south and central Texas the last two years. As far as other parts of Texas are concerned I have no clue.


----------



## ktrapp (Sep 14, 2010)

Supply of coastal bermuda is very good in South Texas due to above average rainfall. I'm located 35 miles south of San Antonio in Pleasanton, TX and have the following:

Horse Quality
Square - $5.50
Round (4x5, net wrapped) - $45

Cattle Quality
Square - $4.00
Round (4x5, net wrapped) - $30

Trapp Farms - Home


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm baling my fourth cutting tomorrow, but I'm keeping it all. I should get one more. There seems to be a fair amount on the market (NW of Houston) coastal small squares $5-$7.50, rounds 4X5 - $45-$50, 5X6 - $50-$65.


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

West Texas alfalfa depending on quality is going for anywhere from 5.50 to 8.00 per bale. There was alot of hay produced but weather damaged more than usual so premium is going to be scarce.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Here's the article: Hay is lush in much of the Lone Star State | Business | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

When he sent the e-mail I told him to watch what the folks from there have to say on the forum...every time a reporter asks they want a quote on other areas of the country...I always try to send them to folks in that area. Don't know if he used anything from here, but looks like he took the whole picture into consideration fairly well.

I often see guys get hung up on the extension office guy and miss the big picture. Heck I am in Indiana...even in my state the hay situation is different from north to south of Indy due to rain fall this year, or even when the rains took place.

I always tell them I will do a post and let the producers in that area give the scoop. I often find the ag dept numbers by state or nationally do not usually paint the proper picture of what is outside many doors.

Thanks for the comments guys...hopefully we can get some of these guys to ask far enough in advance to get some good all around info into the press concerning your area. Have to teach them the true power of internet forums and social networks.


----------

